
They Hack Because They Can - ca98am79
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/06/they-hack-because-they-can/
======
rdtsc
> “a Saudi Arabian actor who is also responsible for several SQL injection
> compromises of databases in foreign countries over the past several years
> and has demonstrated an interest in the ‘Internet of Things’ by posting
> ompromises/instructions on compromising light bulbs and car radios, in
> addition to the road signs.”

I bet you they searched far and wide to find someone from that part of the
world so they can link it with 9/11 somehow. Everything is about "terrorism".
No link to terrorism = no contracts = no business coming their way.

There could be a bored Romanian teenager encrypting everyone's Documents
folders, controlling bots in Europe and US, but well, that doesn't play into
the narrative so they find someone from Saudi Arabia interested in the
"Internet of Things". [Note: talking about the CIS report not, not a Krebs
report or article -- [http://krebsonsecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/malici...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/malicious_cyber_actor_targeting_eletronic_road_signs.pdf)]

I guess CIS is in the business of drumming up scary cyber boogeyman stories.
Let's see its scope ( from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Internet_Security](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Internet_Security)
) -- "enhance the cyber security readiness and response of public and private
sector entities, with a commitment to excellence through collaboration". Yap,
the scarier the boogeyman in the bushes the more business coming its way.

~~~
jonnybgood
>I bet you they searched far and wide to find someone from that part of the
world so they can link it with 9/11 somehow. Everything is about "terrorism".
No link to terrorism = no contracts = no business coming their way.

Where did they say anything about 9/11? Where did they say anything about
terrorism? There's not one mention or implication of terrorism anywhere.

~~~
rdtsc
> There's not one mention or implication of terrorism anywhere.

That is why you have to read between the lines.

Anyway, in this case, reading between the lines and having at least a mild
interest in cybercrime, you'd realize that most cybercriminals, and what
public and press consider "hackers" don't come from Saudi Arabia or Middle
East. The fact that in this "Cyber Alert" by CIS they picked a Saudi Arabian
"malicious actor" attacking our road signs is probably not a coincidence. Well
it could be, but I suspect it is not.

------
jjguy
Most organizations, especially government, have a remarkable inability to man
up, say "we fucked up" and take responsibility for their mistakes.

Reports like this emerge, in an attempt to obscure the truth with sheer
volume.

~~~
thefreeman
Instead they are apparently blaming it on the release of Watch_Dogs (a gta
style game with a focus around hacking)

~~~
thrillgore
Ah yes, blame the media or culture. My favorite false flag approach.

